# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  Gentoo (make.conf)

## realtec

Hallo, ich bin gerade dabei Gentoo zu installieren.
Nun muss ich meine make.conf konfigurieren.
Leider werde ich aus der Doku nicht schlau. Was muss ich für Parameter bei: USE, CHOST, CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS eingeben?
Prozessor ist ein AMD K6-II (500 Mhz)
Danke schonmal für die Hilfe

----------


## Korn

Hi realtec,




> ....USE, CHOST, CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS ...


Hier wirst Du fündig:

http://www.freehackers.org/gentoo/gc...flag_gcc3.html

http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml


Gruß Korn

----------


## gfc

USE = verwendete Programme. Ein - davor heisst: es wird, wenn möglich, vermeidet, dieses zu installieren.

Beispiel: USE = "x kde qt -gnome -gtk -gtk2 moznomail moznochat" Bedeutet, dass gnome und gtk und gtk2 nicht verwendet werden, aber kde und qt. Das kann aber dazu führen, dass bestimtme Programme keine graphische Oberfläche (beispiel mplayer ohne gtk --> workarount: nimm kplayer) haben oder nicht funktionieren. 

die CFLAGS sind in der Voreinstellung meist i.o. einfach den CPU Typ richtig setzen... der k6 dürft i686 sein...

----------


## realtec

der obere link ist genau das was ich gesucht habe! 
danke!

----------


## realtec

was ist wenn ich "USE" leer lasse?

----------


## Korn

> *Auszug Gentoo Docu: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/use-howto.xml
> 
> Was ist überhaupt der Sinn von USE flags?
> 
> Das was mich am meisten als User zu Gentoo hingezogen hat war die Tatsachen, dass es eine stark anpassbare Distribution ist. Da Gentoo eine sourcenbasierte Distribution darstellt, hat der Benutzer die absolute Kontrolle über alle Funktionen und Unterstüzungen, die in die installierten Anwendungen einfließen. Darüber hinaus mag ich es nicht Dinge installieren zu müssen, die ich wirklich nicht brauche.
> 
> Und nun, wie genau setzt Gentoo dies um? Durch das Definieren von USE flags. Grundsätzlich sind dies Schlüsselwörter, die Optionen definieren welche systemweit zur Konfiguration der Anwendungen während des Compilations Prozesses genutzt werden.
> 
> Natürlich definiert Gentoo für Sie bereits standardmäßig einige sichere Flags. Diese finden Sie in Ihrer /etc/make.profile/make.defaults Datei*

----------

